# Gentic Disorders in Purebreds...Got a kick out of this.



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Genetic disorders in poorly bred purebreds by poorly bred breeders


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I may be the exception to the rule, but I decided on an English Pointer/lab mix & I am overwhelmed!!!! Best bird dog I personally have ever owned.....by far!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

He even rides SHOTGUN!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I do understand this is humor, but I had multiple ppl try n influence me otherwise JS'n


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad that pup worked out for you with a mixed breed - they certainly can be great dogs- though the odds are not in your favor. My only beef are with how many breeders go about their business. Done right and done over the long haul you will get dogs that are what they should be. If I had to do my last pup over again I wouldn't have changed a thing- Hell I'd have paid more.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not rich-- That's why I chose the dog I did. Thankfully it turned out good for me


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I want my 4 minutes and 35 seconds back. Talk about twisting the truth holy cow. 
If you want a strong pointing dog playing the odds means you go with very strongly bred pure breed. Yes, often even line bred for good reason. Line breeding often produces very strong dogs. 
The bad thing about mixed breeds is that even if you do get lucky and end up with some instincts (and it sounds like bamacpl has) you can't have fun trialing the thing. You have to have papers for that.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well said Bret! My dog is a hunting dog


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Brett, hope you understand this was put on here to have some fun, not trying to challenge anyone's beliefs in purebreds/mixed breeds.
I, like bamacpl, have been very fortunate with mixed breeds, but have also had some losers. The same goes for the purebreds I have had.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good video. Breeders are about money. Never met one who wasn't. They don't give a **** about a dog unless there's $$$ value.

Me, I'm delighted with my runt of the litter birth defect breeder throw-away. She's got heart, courage, smarts and a nose. My best friend.

Y'all can have your metrosexual shows.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

A few years ago my trusty lab had to be put down. So it was time for a new hunting buddy. I looked around and finally decided on a GSP. I look at breeder dogs and ksl dogs. I put some money together and bought from a breeder. I cannot explain how much better this dog hunts and how much easier he was to train. This was my first dog from a licensed breeder and after this experience will be the only way I purchase a dog from now on


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is my take on linebred versus crossbred dogs from my experience in raising and training hounds over the past 30 plus years.

With line bred dogs you do get a more predictable result. Whether they are bred for stamina, nose, or whatever, you generally get what you want. On the down side, you also get the recessive genes inherent with close breeding. These can range from bad hips, ingrown eyelids, to some of the other problems mentioned in the video. From what I've seen, it usually takes about 4 generations of tight breeding for these aberrations to begin to manifest themselves. 

Several years ago I watched a friend from Idaho try to develop his own strain of yellow headed walker bear dogs. The first few crosses came out great, but successive generations came out smaller and smaller until they weren't much bigger than a house cat....hardly what you want in a bear dog. He finally had to outcross to get some size back and that pretty much destroyed his bloodline.

With crossbred hounds the final product is a lot less predictable. There is a thing called hybrid vigor, where the offspring can be greater than the sum of the two parents (think mules, a cross between a horse and a donkey), but that is hardly a given. You may end up with a dog that has all of the best attributes of both breeds, but you are just as likely to end up with a dog with the worst.

You take your chances either way, but if I'm selling dogs where I have to stand behind the final product, I'm going with the line bred dogs. But that being said, the two best hound I ever owned were both crossbred hounds.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same as Kevin here, the best dogs ever owned were cross breeds. Some of the worst and most useless dogs were champion lines...Springer and Pointing lab...totally worthless, but the offspring of the pointing lab is one of my better dogs. I can certainly appreciate playing the odds and I don't know about the papers on these others; not sure that my dad ever got those as we just have hunting dogs, we don't eat the pedigree papers.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Labradoodle. $1500. :lol:


----------

